# "Gamer Girls"



## Llust (Dec 9, 2015)

what are your opinions on women calling labeling themselves as gamer girls? specifically for attracting guys or as an attempt to make themselves look hotter


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

That's weird


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

If it's for those motives then it's a bit sad.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 9, 2015)

How do words make someone look hotter? I don't get it.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> How do words make someone look hotter? I don't get it.



All in the mind?  I guess idk

I think its stupid,


----------



## riummi (Dec 9, 2015)

lets just say i have a negative view about them


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 9, 2015)

that's gross


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 9, 2015)

Just... what even.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I don't have a problem with female gamers who play games because they enjoy them. Heck, I'm one of those girls myself. It's just girls who probably don't even _like_ games and play them to 'look more attractive' that confuse me.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

...It's pretty much saying that you're a girl that play video games. How does that make them look hotter?


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

It's pretty stupid xP I don't really see the difference between girl and boy gamers and neither should anyone else.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 9, 2015)

"every single gamer girl holds their controller seductively while posing with their boobs out and a joystick in the middle. duh. real girls dont enjoy games. "

- mark twain


----------



## Cailey (Dec 9, 2015)

um if you have those motives then..... no


----------



## Llust (Dec 9, 2015)

just to clarify, most girls think that guys are into girls who are good at gaming, which is why they do it. of course, there are other motives out there too, but this is just the most common motive


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

mimihime said:


> just to clarify, most girls think that guys are into girls who are good at gaming, which is why they do it. of course, there are other motives out there too, but this is just the most common motive



That is just ridiculous. I don't like that at ALL.
I don't think "gamer girl" should exist as a label at all.. Why not just "gamer"?
ah well. people do what people want to do I suppose.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2015)

honestly haven't seen anyone do that

i see "Real Gamers" (males obviously) making fun of and testing girls sOoo often to check so that thry are gamers and not "fake gamer girls" smh. like, honestly my sister bought gta V and this sucky dude in her class who's a "Real Gamer Dude" started asking her all these questions about it as if he tried to prove that she only bought the game to seem cool or something smh. those people are far worse imo.

i wouldn't have a problem with girls who liked games to be cool or whatever honestly. it doesn't bother me at all, anyone is allowed to like games


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 9, 2015)

I had a female friend that used to brag about playing Call of Duty and Fallout and how she was actually really good at the games and knew stuff about guns. She would get unnecessarily angry when she heard another girl liked those games. She swore the other girl just did it for attention and probably knew nothing about guns or whatever. She was a "gamer girl" that essentially tried to shame other girls for playing video games and assumed they were just "gamer girls". That really pissed me off. 

I'm all for playing video games and doing what makes you happy, but don't do something just because you think it will get you more attention if you don't actually enjoy what you're doing. If you have to use video games as a way to get attention from guys, you probably don't even really want that kind of guys attention, anyway.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

For attention it's really stupid. But I honestly hate the stigma that girls who play video games are "special snowflakes" like "I'm not like most girls I play video games!" Like oh wow, such special, you're the first girl EVER! Congrats! But it's not their fault, Adam Ruins Everything learned me that its... NINTENDO'S FAULT! I guess they hit a rut making games in the 80's when everything became "gender specific" so they decided to get back in the market their only choice was to choose a side and they picked BOYS! Can you even imagine if they would have picked girls? "Stupid gamer guys taking pics of their junk next to the controller, I bet they don't even play!"

(Also when "gamer girls" take the pics with their discs for games touching all over the back like... no, please.)


----------



## himeki (Dec 9, 2015)

i am a girl
i play games

inever get the big deal


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 9, 2015)

It doesn't even exist anymore. Almost half of gamers are girls at this point. Gamer demographics are pretty diverse.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 9, 2015)

I guess it's okay. Personally, I don't want to date a gamer girl. I think gaming is fine but I'm not really keen on being with a partner who encourages me to game. Because video games are like my one true vice and I need someone to challenge me to so something else


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

It's outdated. I've noticed a lot of people who do this either got into gaming at a later age and are behaving mostly on their own prejudices prior to playing games; or are preteen/early teens and don't seem to realise that this notion of gaming being considered a mostly male pastime was actually before their time. I've even seen this happen among young girls who first join TBT, writing their intro threads as if we should be shocked they're female, not realising that our community actually has more female active users than male.  

Research done into video games and gender over the past 5-6 years have also shown that there isn't really much of a gap at all, including in more 'male-oriented' games e.g. Halo, CoD, etc.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

It used to be a major stigma back then. Not much anymore.

I do see the likes of Brittany Venti and others on YouTube and Twitch, however, who still go for tactics like these for attention. 

Everyone else pretty much summed up my opinion in the matter though. Its just really cheap and stupid as hell if you go this far to get yourselves make attention or to look cool. Plus, I don't think any guy who even gets attracted to these ploys aren't worth their time.. then again the girls are pretty similar so I guess it'd perfectly work out LOL.

As a guy, I would definitely prefer an SO I share similar interests with, since I'm heavily into gaming, but someone who fakes it just to be with me - just nope.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 9, 2015)

Girls who call themselves "gamer girls" just to attract guys are ridiculous. I know some people call themselves "gamer girls" just to let other players in a male-dominated online game know that girls like to play games too. And the girls kick butt just as much as the guys. That's fine. Just don't sexualize it.

But honestly, I want a gender neutral gaming space. I don't care who or what you are. I like games. You like games. Let's play.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2015)

justice said:


> "every single gamer girl holds their controller seductively while posing with their boobs out and a joystick in the middle. duh. real girls dont enjoy games. "
> 
> - mark twain



????? oscar wilde said this tho ??


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

I really don't think girl gamers should call themselves "gamer girls." The term gamer is enough if they want to use it. I don't go around calling myself a "gamer boy." Really, I don't understand why these terms have to exist in the first place. If you like video games all power to you. Who cares what sex you are.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 9, 2015)

I've never been very interested in gaming, so i might not be too informed about it
But i think its ok as long as they truly enjoy it and want an online relationship or whatever with some dude from the game they play? xD

Its bad if theyre just playing for da boys though. Kinda like girls knowing nothing about hockey and dislike it but still watching it to impress others.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol just stop. No one needs to know your gender while you're playing games. I don't see how it's a big deal. If I'm playing a male character, I don't care if I get called he or vice versa.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 9, 2015)

I've never truly seen it happen, I've never seen somebody lie about playing video games to impress someone but I don't doubt that it has happened because, well, people lie about aspects of themselves (eg: height) to seem more attractive to others, which is sad in a way, because you shouldn't have to feel like you need to change yourself to impress someone. If you do, then chances are, they are not someone you should 'date' or befriend. You should always be yourself and then people will love you for who you truly are which is what matters most.

I have always played video games since a young age and I play them because it's fun and I enjoy it. I understand though there are a lot of people out there who don't enjoy games which is totally fine. I don't know a lot of other girls my age who are into video games as much as I am but that's okay. I wouldn't pretend to be interested in the things that they like though so I could impress them or befriend them. It's nice having friends who you have different interests to you sometimes, it's more interesting.


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not attracted to someone because they see themselves as part of a specific group, that would be pure bullsht, I'm sorry. It doesn't matter to me if you're a guy or a girl, you're gaming, I don't see what gender in real life has to do with that. This whole special snowflake thing is getting ridiculous, almost as ridiculous as my spelling. If you want to attract someone then why not just be yourself? I doubt (and I really hope), that nobody is going to be like ''wow you're a girl and a car engineer?! I fell in love with you because obviously your hotness is boosted with 62% thanks to the job you do and I totally don't want to spent my life with someone that I actually like for the person she is because your job will be such a turn on when you're 67''


----------



## kayleee (Dec 9, 2015)

Who cares if girls do that this thread is full of bitter girls cause these so called "gamer girls" probably pull way more guys than them

edit: I take that back this thread isn't FULL of them but there's definitely some in here the point is why does it matter what someone else calls themselves it's not affecting you


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

i think if they want to label themselves gamer girls, go for it.
but i mean if its just an act to attract someone else into thinking they're "cooler" or as you say "hotter" i think their attempts will fall through when the person they're trying to impress realizes they don't really play games or like games like they said they do. 

but i mean, that's just me.
if you wanna call yourself a gamer girl bc you play animal crossing, to each their own.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Who cares if girls do that this thread is full of bitter girls cause these so called "gamer girls" probably pull way more guys than them
> 
> edit: I take that back this thread isn't FULL of them but there's definitely some in here the point is why does it matter what someone else calls themselves it's not affecting you


Yeah I don't think we'd wanna interact with those girls even though they end up getting more dudes. and well it doesn't affect us in any way lol, we're just expressing our opinion

ps. im not a girl


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

if they wanna call themselves that i don't see why not.

i mean if you claim to be a gamer but don't actually like gaming, that'll eventually show through and your image of being a gamer will obviously prove to be false. but i mean, it's not gonna stop people so i don't see the point in raging at people who do this. usually gamers can easily tell that someone doesn't like gaming even if they "claim to."

i consider myself a gamer, but i don't like most consoles.(except gaemcube, hell yeah)
i've always been a pc gamer myself, and some console gamers tell me i'm not a real gamer because my interests are pc gaming and not console.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone do this in real life. I always thought it was just a joke of some sort.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 9, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Just... what even.
> 
> EDIT: Just to clarify, I don't have a problem with female gamers who play games because they enjoy them. Heck, I'm one of those girls myself. It's just girls who probably don't even _like_ games and play them to 'look more attractive' that confuse me.



Agreed. I've been a gamer for as long as I can remember, and I freaking HATE these girls that act like they're gamers just to make themselves appear more attractive...I assume to pretend they have something in common with the guys they like, I dunno.

Just...posers,  and I despise those kind of people.

**EDIT** Oh, and I'm not "bitter" over them getting more guys. I'm happily married, and one of our biggest bonds? We're both GAMERS.


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't see why they specifically need to point out that they're female, 'gamer' is as descriptive as it needs to be.

I could say it doesn't bother me but I'll be honest, it does, because it's unnecessary. If they just say "I'm a gamer", that's more than enough and I'm fine with that. Saying "I'm a girl gamer" feels like they're saying "look at me! Look at me! I'm different and quirky!".




taesaek said:


> i mean if you claim to be a gamer but don't actually like gaming, that'll eventually show through and your image of being a gamer will obviously prove to be false.



But pretty much this. It doesn't really matter what they call themselves because whether or not they have an interest is going to be pretty obvious very quickly when you try to hold a conversation with them about it.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 9, 2015)

At first I used to think gamer girl was a normal term like "yep I'm a girl and I play games nbd"
But later I see memes and stuff about it. I actually never encountered a gamer girl tbh. But girls who do that for attention are annoying tbh


----------



## emolga (Dec 9, 2015)

As long as they're minding their own business and aren't pushing their act on other people, I can tolerate it.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

I honestly don't care
Worry about yourself


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

I think it's weird calling someone a "gamer girl".

Just say you like gaming or something, idk xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ...It's pretty much saying that you're a girl that play video games. How does that make them look hotter?



Considering the hot potato feminism amongst gamers is today... people using that to get pros is just sad.


----------



## teto (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a dumb phrase and a dumb way to act attractive.

You never hear anyone mention ''gamer guys.''

(also i'm a girl and i play games and i still think the phrase is dumb).


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2015)

Tbh it sounds like you're just bitter as hell but maybe that's just me. Girls can call themselves whatever they want, it's none of your business.
Also all yall who are like "I'm a girl and I don't do that!" as if it makes you better than them lmao, worry about your selves please.

(Not to mention I'm sure everyone here has done some weird **** to try to attract people anyways)


----------



## sej (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a girl, and I love gaming. I would consider myself as a gamer girl or whatever. Purely because I love gaming, but I do not want to be 'hot' because I class myself as one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think it is a little bit stupid and weird?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know why it matters. There's plenty of people who do things just to try to get attention, or to seem attractive to other people.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 9, 2015)

To get attention is pretty dumb. Sure, there are guys that like video games and will likely get along with a girl who lies video games. 
But claiming to be a 'gamer girl' to get attention isn't going to work.


----------



## loi564 (Dec 9, 2015)

I mean if the girl actually plays games then, technically yes, they are a gamer girl. However, I haven't actually ever seen anyone call themselves a "gamer girl" and the fact that some are doing it just to impress guys is weird to me. Just be yourself and who cares if you don't game!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2015)

"I got my new videogame! Now lets play with my nintendo with super bros all day!" *puts a photo of her with a xbox 360 controller
.
.
.
I give 200 tbt + november birthstone for ak-47


----------



## tumut (Dec 9, 2015)

it's stupid but honestly hardly any girls do that anymore


----------



## iamnothyper (Dec 9, 2015)

its a gimmick and its weird and its stupid.
a gamer girl is a girl that plays games, idk why anyone would try and make that sexy


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2015)

The amount of people I see talking about hating 'gamer girls' greatly outweighs the amount of self proclaimed 'gamer girls' which is a bit significant


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 10, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> It's pretty stupid xP I don't really see the difference between girl and boy gamers and neither should anyone else.


Exactly. You are just a gamer. You're not special bc of your gender + the fact that you play games.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

there's this girl I know who's like 'mmm I play assassin's creed even though i'm a girl!!'
and i'm like.. good for you? I didn't know that games were limited to guys but what a special snowflake you are!


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 10, 2015)

Mm, it doesn't really matter! If they play games, then great because games are fun, and if they're just saying that, then it's not my business anyways! 

Really, it's not a _bad_ thing. And it has nothing to do with anyone else but her. And it's not hurting anyone! 

So many want to feel like they're special, so why do people get so upset at those who try to say things to make themselves so?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 10, 2015)

I find it a bit sad :/ Like, just to attract someone to you? The only way you should call yourself a gamer girl is if you really actually like gaming and not just for attention.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

I have never in my life, literally ever, even online, talked to someone who called themselves a "Gamer Girl".

I know a few people who are very proud to be gamers, and are also girls, and they all just refer to themselves as "Gamers"



I can almost guarantee you the term came from somebody who was pretending to be a girl online, and was intending to demean someone in the process, and as a result it spread.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 10, 2015)

mogyay said:


> The amount of people I see talking about hating 'gamer girls' greatly outweighs the amount of self proclaimed 'gamer girls' which is a bit significant



exactly. the concept is odd but I really don't see it happening THAT often...


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

Like honestly I used to find it annoying too, but then I realized it's more sad than anything that so many young girls think they have to try to impress boys who probably aren't worth any of that effort tbh.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I have never in my life, literally ever, even online, talked to someone who called themselves a "Gamer Girl".
> 
> I know a few people who are very proud to be gamers, and are also girls, and they all just refer to themselves as "Gamers"
> 
> I can almost guarantee you the term came from somebody who was pretending to be a girl online, and was intending to demean someone in the process, and as a result it spread.



Zephyr stop making posts I agree with it's getting out of hand


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

I mean, girls or gamer girls, I guess they do it to attract guys by getting them where they are most active, video games. through gaming, the girls bond sort of to the men and they have something in common I guess...


----------



## Mareets (Dec 10, 2015)

mogyay said:


> The amount of people I see talking about hating 'gamer girls' greatly outweighs the amount of self proclaimed 'gamer girls' which is a bit significant



I agree with this, most of the time I only see 'gamer girl' being said is by neckbeards with fedoras complaining about them... Once you pass a certain age you don't see many girls using that title as a way to make themselves seem 'hotter' or 'cooler' and the whole argument becomes silly and moot


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Who cares if girls do that this thread is full of bitter girls cause these so called "gamer girls" probably pull way more guys than them
> 
> edit: I take that back this thread isn't FULL of them but there's definitely some in here the point is why does it matter what someone else calls themselves it's not affecting you









oh wow. um ok


----------



## Contessa (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't even see any girls like this anymore. :0


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

i dont really care if people lie about playing games because being a "gamer" (hate that word) isnt rly much of an accomplishment/too trivial to get upset over


----------



## Llust (Dec 10, 2015)

Contessa said:


> I don't even see any girls like this anymore. :0



yeah, im starting to realize that these types of girls have died down over time on social media -- but quite a few of my co workers are like this as well as a majority of the girls who attend my school. im assuming it just made me think that there's still a lot more of these people than there really is, haha


----------



## Albuns (Dec 10, 2015)

Sounds pretty counter-intuitive. I mean, what's wrong with just sitting down normally and trying out the game at least?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 11, 2015)

I think it's silly.  I don't think I could call myself a gamer.  I play games, but I don't have nearly as much passion for them as people like Totalbiscuit do.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2015)

this is why 2d girls > 3d girls xD


----------



## device (Dec 11, 2015)

im actually a guy and I rly don't like gamer girls, for example fairly attractive girls on twitch that make money by showing their **** on cam


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


>





I think this is the image you were looking for.


----------



## tae (Dec 11, 2015)

holy ****.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

Brittany venti


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> I think this is the image you were looking for.
> 
> View attachment 158223



Thank you I couldn't find that one for some reason


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 12, 2015)

I am a gamer girl, I do NOT want to be attractive. That would be annoying if I was. (cuz I'm not, lol.)

I am a gamer girl because I am addicted to games and that is how people see me, so I roll with it.

So PLZ don't get the wrong idea that I "label" myself a gamer girl.


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2015)

If you call yourself a gamer girl, who doesn't have a knowledge of gaming and trying to get attention for guys it means you are a wh*re.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2015)

oh my god I'm a _girl_ and I play video games! can you believe it?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2015)

"oh mah gawd i cant find any hot boy who's a gamer like me"
There's a big difference between being someone who loves games and someone who only plays yandere simulator and wants to be an attention whore in fb


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 13, 2015)

I call myself a Gamer..... a geek..... a nerd.....

But I couldn't care less about attracting boys lol. Maybe because I go to an all girls private school?


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 13, 2015)

If that's their thing, more power to them, tbh. 
What does bother me is that people think that they're better than these girls. 
Or, when I tell someone that I enjoy video games, they don't take me seriously, because they think I fit some kind of stereotype.


----------



## Llust (Dec 13, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> Or, when I tell someone that I enjoy video games, they don't take me seriously, because they think I fit some kind of stereotype.



ah, this happened to me a lot when i was in middle school - this treatment died down in high school though. i remember in 8th grade i heard some guys talking about assassins creed and some mmorpg games that i play -- joined in on the convo hoping i could talk them into playing those games with me sometime because the school barely had any legit gamers. ended up getting laughed at xD


----------



## radioloves (Dec 13, 2015)

Ahaha~ propbably their way of getting the deeee! sorry for my inappropriateness 
I never really thought that being good at gaming was that hot D:


----------



## unravel (Dec 14, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> If that's their thing, more power to them, tbh.
> What does bother me is that people think that they're better than these girls.
> Or, when I tell someone that I enjoy video games, they don't take me seriously, because they think I fit some kind of stereotype.



My friend asked me if im into gaming and i told him yes and he was like
"I found a gamer guys"

And so I ended up playing csgo/dota with them for fun lmfao


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2015)

i don't like anyone who calls themself a gamer


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

Nobody likes attention seekers. So ew.


----------



## Cory (Dec 14, 2015)

Garbage ass cancer tumblr ruined this term and that dumb ***** ass anita sarkeesian who doesnt know her ****ing facts because she is an idiot radical feminist that hates men


----------



## dumplen (Dec 14, 2015)

People are going to do, say, and call themselves whatever they want for attention. I find it a lot easier to just not associate with the people, rather than have a strong opinion of what others are doing with themselves.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2015)

That's really stupid, and there is a meme just for it. If they are ACTUAL gamers that don't exclusively play Candy Crush or Farmville, I'm cool with 'em, but if they PRETEND to be gamers, that's just downright silly.


----------



## Neechan (Dec 14, 2015)

If you call yourself a gamer girl, the boys will immediately jump on you saying that your a liar and are only saying that to get attention *sigh* its sad really which is why i usually keep my mouth shut about it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 14, 2015)

Kinda pathetic, just chill out and be a gamer orrrrrrrrrrr do literally anything else if you want a boy -_______________________________-


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2015)

Neechan said:


> If you call yourself a gamer girl, the boys will immediately jump on you saying that your a liar and are only saying that to get attention *sigh* its sad really which is why i usually keep my mouth shut about it



Then drop the unnecessary 'girl' part and just tell them you're a gamer.

Nobody needs to be told what does or doesn't hang between your legs when you're telling them what your hobbies are. That's probably the part most guys 'jump on', because it seems attention seeking when you're unnecessarily telling them you're a girl as though it makes a difference.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Then drop the unnecessary 'girl' part and just tell them you're a gamer.
> 
> Nobody needs to be told what does or doesn't hang between your legs when you're telling them what your hobbies are. That's probably the part most guys 'jump on', because it seems attention seeking when you're unnecessarily telling them you're a girl as though it makes a difference.



People are allowed to specify their gender if they choose to. It's one thing if they're constantly throwing the fact around but if it just specified in their bio then what's wrong with that? It's not anybody's job to judge weather someone's a "real gamer" or not.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay, I saw this topic days ago and have been thinking it over quite a bit because this is _such_ a complicated issue to me.

I have definitely met people of _all_ genders who have faked or exaggerated certain interests for attention. Heck, when I was in high school I bought an album from a band that I had _never_ listened to before simply because they were my crush's favourite band. 

So, no, I'm not going to sit here and pretend that "fake gamer girls" don't exist. Unfortunately, they do exist, and they can make things really hard for other girls in the gaming community. I, for one, have been given strange looks upon walking into comic book stores and the like, and I'm sure a lot of that has to do with the girl who walked in last week and said that Bowser was her favourite Pokemon.

But at the same time, I don't think that "gamer girls" deserve _nearly_ as much hate as they get. Really, at the end of the day, they're not hurting anyone or doing anything bad. I know I just complained about the looks that I get going into stores, but "gamer girls" didn't cause that. The only reason those guys gave me odd looks was because they saw one girl who was faking and decided that _all_ female gamers are like that. So it's their fault, not hers.

And you know what? Annoying as they may be, the attention-seeking gamer girls have _just as much of a right to be here as the rest of us_. I don't care what you say, it's true. Maybe they started out just faking for attention, but along the way they'll develop a genuine interest in video games. Maybe they're already interested in gaming, but they'll realize that they don't have to act so over-the-top and will let their real personality shine through. By immediately shunning "gamer girls," we are excluding people who could prove to be incredible and valuable members of the gaming community just because they can be a little bit annoying at times.

The gaming community is not some exclusive club, and "gamer" isn't a term exclusive to certain types of people. Who are we to decide what makes someone a "real" gamer? What right do you have to tell someone that calling themselves a "gamer girl" somehow makes them lesser? And yeah, maybe they're proud of the fact that they're a girl who plays video games, because maybe in their hometown, people are sexist *******s and being a girl who plays video games is seriously frowned upon...so if a girl decides to fully embrace her geeky side, who are we to tell her that she's not doing it right?

Just be respectful, folks. Respect girls, respect gamers, respect your fellow human being.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 15, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> Okay, I saw this topic days ago and have been thinking it over quite a bit because this is _such_ a complicated issue to me.
> 
> I have definitely met people of _all_ genders who have faked or exaggerated certain interests for attention. Heck, when I was in high school I bought an album from a band that I had _never_ listened to before simply because they were my crush's favourite band.
> 
> ...









Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> People are allowed to specify their gender if they choose to.



Of course they are, but is it necessary to shoehorn in what set of genitals you have when talking about your hobbies?

Probably not.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Of course they are, but is it necessary to shoehorn in what set of genitals you have when talking about your hobbies?
> 
> Probably not.



It's not necessary for other gamers to be offended by said set of genitals either.


----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> It's not necessary for other gamers to be offended by said set of genitals either.



Who says people are offended by genitals and not just an annoyance from what pretty much sounds like "I'm a gamer, but I'm not just any gamer! I'm a *girl* gamer. I r special".

They could literally stop after the first three words and that's all that's needed. The point is across. Message received. 



Aside from dating sims with fleshlight support, sexual organs don't matter when telling people you play games in your spare time.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Who says people are offended by genitals and not just an annoyance from what pretty much sounds like "I'm a gamer, but I'm not just any gamer! I'm a *girl* gamer. I r special".
> 
> They could literally stop after the first three words and that's all that's needed. The point is across. Message received.
> 
> ...



they do to most 14 year old males on the internet


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 15, 2015)

I call myself a girl gamer, because I am a girl and I do game. I def don't do it for attention or to "get guys". 

I don't think that it should matter if I'm a girl and decide to play games "like one of the boys", but it does because lots of guys like to make a big deal about it.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

siiigghh...

One of my ''friends'' wanted to impress the guy they like that plays League of Legends... so she gave him my username and said it was her WITHOUT asking me first. She even asked me to 1v1 that guy but I didn't and I told him it that I'm a different person and she got really mad and somehow turned the whole situation making me look like the bad guy and blocked me on all social media
She bought a 3DS bc she knew I had one (even bought the same games I have) but she doesnt even know how to give me her friend code. And everytime she posts something on her instagram it's usually her face  wearing fake nerd glasses with the hashtag nerd/gamer girl.

sorry that was a rant

I don't label myself as a gamer or a girl gamer I usually keep quiet about it irl (keep it lowkeeeey) since I look very girly irl nobody suspects me.

EDIT: when someone does ask if I play games me and my friend (who plays league with me) usually go "Who plays games? Games are for booooys." and they leave us alone (not meant to be offensive. it's just that everytime we do say we play they go like "Do you main support?" "Who carried you to gold?" "I bet you dont even play that game, you just saw your brother play it") <---- These actually do happen.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm a Gamer Boy!


----------



## Pug (Dec 16, 2015)

love gamer girls , esp. the ones that make a living off of donations 
they are inspirational


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

Luxana said:


> EDIT: when someone does ask if I play games me and my friend (who plays league with me) usually go "Who plays games? Games are for booooys." and they leave us alone (not meant to be offensive. it's just that everytime we do say we play they go like "*Do you main support?*" "Who carried you to gold?" "I bet you dont even play that game, you just saw your brother play it") <---- These actually do happen.




Related. It's #4.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> i don't like anyone who calls themself a gamer


Same, really. Doesn't matter what their gender is. I feel like there's plenty of people that play games and don't make a big deal out of it, it's just a hobby, so slapping "gamer" onto yourself like it's something special just comes across as stupid. There's no special term that people use to brag about listening to music or watching films that I know of.

And adding to that, I also hate people that suddenly like a game to get attention from a certain someone or group of people.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> Who says people are offended by genitals and not just an annoyance from what pretty much sounds like "I'm a gamer, but I'm not just any gamer! I'm a *girl* gamer. I r special".
> 
> They could literally stop after the first three words and that's all that's needed. The point is across. Message received.
> 
> ...



There's literally no reason to assume that just because someone identifies as a "girl gamer" that they're doing it for attention or think they're special. A girl who indentifies as a girl gamer can be just as much a gamer as another girl who chooses to keep her gender hidden. There's nothing wrong with either and people need to stop making a big deal about the former. Giving a girl who says they play video games "gamer tests" just makes you come off as an elitist toolbag.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> There's literally no reason to assume that just because someone identifies as a "girl gamer" that they're doing it for attention or think they're special. A girl who indentifies as a girl gamer can be just as much a gamer as another girl who chooses to keep her gender hidden. There's nothing wrong with either and people need to stop making a big deal about the former. Giving a girl who says they play video games "gamer tests" just makes you come off as an elitist toolbag.



I said it sounds like it, not that it's what they're doing.

And it sounds like it because there's otherwise no reason to bring up what genitals you have in relation to your hobbies.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 17, 2015)

Oi! Let's cut the crap and get talkin' about games!


----------



## Llust (Dec 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Oi! Let's cut the crap and get talkin' about games!



alright. this game is pretty cool. has a great story line too


----------



## Isabella (Dec 18, 2015)

is it wrong to say you like video games?
no label, just the fact that it's one of your hobbies and what you like doing
which i don't see any problem with, but i guess i see the point with the "girl gamer" thing if they're like, lying about it or just trying to get attention. hell, same can be said about guys.
like i'm thinking of girls who take "sexy" pictures with game controllers or whatever but if you ask them a question they'll just be like uhh yeah omg i love that stage!  but they don't know what they're even talking about you know? kind of like a poser i'd say


----------



## Capella (Dec 18, 2015)

mimihime said:


> what are your opinions on women calling labeling themselves as gamer girls? specifically for attracting guys or as an attempt to make themselves look hotter



No one actually does this


----------



## Llust (Dec 18, 2015)

Capella said:


> No one actually does this



several of the students at my school are as well as my co workers. in some places, its true that there's nobody is like this -- but in the environment ive been living in, there is


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I actually know some people who act like they play all these games/know everything about games just to impress the guys in school -_- it's so annoying especially when I know they don't even own a game console.


----------

